# Need Ideas on how to Motivate Students



## borunpairprep

I am creating a website that helps motivate students to learn through gaming. It will be incredibly beneficial to students, parents, and teachers worldwide. I would love to schedule a quick phone interview with some parents to discuss what they think is the best way to help the website motivate students. Willing to pay for your time! 

Please email borunpairprep at yahoo.com if interested.


----------



## sca1een

i think you should better read some researches on this topic..not quite sure parents or teachers can objectively evaluate the situation


----------



## rubybolliger

It's looking to be a good idea to get attractive towards kids. They love gaming the most, but you had better think about ideas that can motivate kids by another way instead of gaming. We have to bring kids together and let them motivated by one another. I think it is the proper way.


----------



## atlasmission

rubybolliger said:


> It's looking to be a good idea to get attractive towards kids. They love gaming the most, but you had better think about ideas that can motivate kids by another way instead of gaming. We have to bring kids together and let them motivated by one another. I think it is the proper way.


That's a good point. The 2 need not be mutually exclusive though. For instance, you can design educational games that kids can play with each other, so that kids are motivated both by the game and by each other.

There's a lot of research out there (Google Jane Mcgonigal and Constance Steinkuehler) which proves this.


----------



## Aakshra

Oh that's great idea its given us a new path and something which is out of the box


----------



## Dina Sanders

sca1een said:


> i think you should better read some researches on this topic..not quite sure parents or teachers can objectively evaluate the situation


Agree!


----------



## mother-earth

I think the best motivator is understanding something and being good at something. And the opposite is true, being bad at something kills you the desire of pursuing that thing. I think if you find a way to give enough information to kids to find a solution to a problem, and let them figure it out on their own, you have really got something.
Information needs to be slightly challenging, but not challenging enough to turn their interest off.

When something is too hard, it makes you feel like you're stupid. Or, it may give you the impression "this is not for me." Both of those can be incorrect assumptions (in most cases they are incorrect). That's why a bad teacher can turn you off on a whole subject. That's how people realize they actually like science, or whatever, at the age of 40.

To give you an example of what I mean when I say make it challenging, but not too much, let's imagine we are talking about math. If a kid can't solve a problem or gets it wrong, make it to where there are several degrees of hints. The first hint is the smallest and the last hint pretty much gives you the answer. You can make it to where a kid needs to use the first clue they can't get a more detailed clue until a certain amount of time passes or until the kid tries the problem again and is unsuccessful again. 

That's me just saying stuff, of course. I have no experience with education, except the education I went through, of course.


----------



## Marilyn765

Seems great! From my point of view, students can be motivated using different methods and we really need to try to find out an efficient way. For example, using rewarding system.


----------

